

Show HN: TraceBTC, accounting and more for Bitcoin - nathancahill
http://tracebtc.com/

======
_mhr_
> Run detailed forensic traces on coins originating from an address. Most
> routing, laundrying and obfuscation can be traced through to it's final
> destination.

Minor detail, but you want "its", not "it's".

------
gailees
Was wondering how long it would take before someone built something like this.

------
Shalle
Signup button broken :(

~~~
nathancahill
Opps, fixed.

~~~
Shalle
"TraceBTC"in the container links to
[http://wbpreview.com](http://wbpreview.com)

~~~
nathancahill
Thanks :)

